# Bunch of new smilies & thread prefix icons



## Morrus

These are "brand" smilies. Feel free to suggest new ones, but if you do so make sure you provide a 30x18 image to go with it.


----------



## jaerdaph

I made one for ICONS Superpowered Roleplaying by Adamant Entertainment. It's 80x18 since that seems to be the size of these.


----------



## Morrus

Yeah, that's what I meant - 80x18!

I've added that one.  We now have 23 game-related smilies!


----------



## renau1g

I noticed all the PbP games got these smileys applied to their titles, not sure if that was intentional?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

that actually is rather helpful, to be able to tell what system it uses very quickly, I'm actually rather like it, but I won't cry if it goes away.


----------



## jaerdaph

I really like this - it's a great visual clue. 

One question - how do I add ICONS to a thread title? I assume under Prefix: on the New Thread page, but I can't find it listed.


----------



## Morrus

jaerdaph said:


> I really like this - it's a great visual clue.
> 
> One question - how do I add ICONS to a thread title? I assume under Prefix: on the New Thread page, but I can't find it listed.




Try now.


----------



## jaerdaph

Morrus said:


> Try now.




That did it - thanks!


----------



## jaerdaph

Here's one for _Forgotten Realms_.

Edit: Nevermind - just noticed it already exists. Feel free to swap in mine if you want to break up the number of banners with white backgrounds. If not, no big whoop.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

If there is a different thread for complaints and concerns, feel free to move this post there.


I don't like this new feature.  In the future will there be a display option to not show them?  I find them hideous and distracting, and that they show up with the latest posts for each forum on the main page is especially egregious.  Also, a thread I created has suddenly spawned one of these accursed mini banners for "d20system" even though I never even tagged the thread with such a distinction.  Thus, while I would like the visual blight removed, I have no idea how to accomplish this and was hoping someone here could tell me how to purge it.  Thank you, kind sirs.


----------



## jaerdaph

Here's one for people who hate everything new at EN World that Morrus ever does.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

That's pretty nifty.  Can we attach that one to the front of this thread?


----------



## Relique du Madde

*





Because it's the one true edition...



* Since the OD&D logo is too small, maybe the Red Box version could be used for 1e?


----------



## jaerdaph

Relique du Madde said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's the one true edition...
> 
> 
> 
> * Since the OD&D logo is too small, maybe the Red Box version could be used for 1e?




Excellent! I resized the OD&D logo and converted them both to JPG to match the others.


----------



## Morrus

Done.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Morrus said:


> Done.




Seriously, though.  I'd like to know how to remove these things from my own threads, if some sort of "block" option isn't going to be made available.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'll just say this: they're kind of hard to read on a mobile device, unlike the plain text.


----------



## jaerdaph

Go to any thread you started, click Edit on your original post, click Go Advanced for advanced editing, on the Prefix: pull down menu next to your thread title select No Prefix. I suppose you could type [d20 Modern], for example, in front of your thread title if you want.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Ok, that worked.  Sucks that I can't use the pre-fix system ever again (I didn't even add one for that thread, oddly enough...) and I still think these things are ugly and stupid, though.  Please make an opt-out option.


----------



## GlassEye

I'm not terribly fond of these.  It actually makes it more difficult for me to find the threads I'm interested in, particularly when some threads have them and some threads don't.  Instead of a simple scan down a line of text I have to flick back and forth down a variable column of images plus text to find the threads I want to read.  Perhaps if all threads used them my eye would become accustomed and it wouldn't be an issue.

The second issue I have is with the Living Pathfinder (frequently abbreviated LPF) threads: regular Pathfinder tags have been added to them.  While they _are_ Pathfinder games there is a subtle difference and it may be a bit confusing to have those games lumped in with the same tag as other Pathfinder games.  Would it be possible (since I presume these are here to stay), if we provide an image, for us to have a specific Living Pathfinder tag?


----------



## Morrus

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Seriously, though. I'd like to know how to remove these things from my own threads, if some sort of "block" option isn't going to be made available.




Just so we understand each other, SotS, we're not going to never add anything to EN World; I understand that you object to every change or addition, from XP to statuses, and now thread prefixes. I'm sorry you feel that way, and I sympathise with you, but EN World is not going to remain the same for ever - and things will get changed or added.  And we can't make an opt-out option for every single thing we do; some of it, I'm afraid, you will just have to accept.

I will take it as advised, though, that any change made in future is strongly objected to by you; saves you having to object to every one individually. Your thesaurus will run out of words soon, and you'll have to start repeating "hideous" and "accursed" and "aberrations" and other words! 



> these things are ugly and stupid




But, despite my joke above, let's cut down on the hyperbole, eh?  "I don't like them" more than adequately communicates your position without all the repeated epithets.


----------



## Morrus

GlassEye said:


> The second issue I have is with the Living Pathfinder (frequently abbreviated LPF) threads: regular Pathfinder tags have been added to them. While they _are_ Pathfinder games there is a subtle difference and it may be a bit confusing to have those games lumped in with the same tag as other Pathfinder games. Would it be possible (since I presume these are here to stay), if we provide an image, for us to have a specific Living Pathfinder tag?




I'll think about it; but there's only so far we can drill down into minor variants.  For example, we only have one _Mutants & Masterminds_ tag, despite various iterations of that game.  If we start getting into subtle differences, we're going to end up with a list of a thousand tags.

That's not a no; but it's not a yes, either.


----------



## GlassEye

I understand.  Figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  Thanks.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Morrus said:


> But, despite my joke above, let's cut down on the hyperbole, eh?  "I don't like them" more than adequately communicates your position without all the repeated epithets.




Fine, but looking at the mass of them piling up in front of thread titles in general, I do find them to be a genuine eyesore.


----------



## Morrus

The overall idea is to eventually make the prefixes sortable.  So you can pull out all the Dark Sun threads, for example, or all the threads about Gen Con or the DDI Character Builder.


----------



## Morrus

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Fine, but looking at the mass of them piling up in front of thread titles in general, I do find them to be a genuine eyesore.




I'd figured that out.  It is noted.


----------



## RangerWickett

I'm fine with them. However, how feasible would it be to create a forum skin that didn't display them?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Morrus said:


> The overall idea is to eventually make the prefixes sortable.  So you can pull out all the Dark Sun threads, for example, or all the threads about Gen Con or the DDI Character Builder.




I like that idea!  I don't see the need to have the visuals for a system like that rather than text pre-fixes, though.


----------



## Morrus

Got it - you can now click on a prefix icon within a forum. The site will then return all threads with that prefix icon within that forum.  Of course, it only works if people use the thread icon!

Slight problem in that they now all have a blue box around them, but I'm working on that.


----------



## drothgery

Just as an icon design note - these would really look better if they all either have a border or a transparent background; the no-border/white (or red) background look is kind of odd on the black default forum skin, I think.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Morrus, I don't like the new thread smilies.  They "litter" the forum thread titles, making it hard for me to pick out the threads I want to read.  

Thanks!
--CB


----------



## Morrus

Well, I'm just making 'em quickly in MS Paint.  Not worrying about it for the moment, but once the system's fully set up and the final set of icons has been decided, graphics-oriented folks are welcome to take a stab at improving them.


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

Put me down for disliking the new Icons.  The various colors clash with the nice black/yellow/gold scheme of the forums.  I like tags, but preferred the text style that we had before.

Edit:  I do like the sort feature the Icons have added.  I just dislike the multi-colored mess they have turned the forum listings into.


----------



## jonesy

I don't think it's a bad idea. In fact, I think it's an excellent idea.

But as they are right now they really take too much attention to themselves, and the boards are hard to read.

I'm using the default dark background and the icons are way too bright, especially the ones with a white background. I think drothgery's idea of having them with transparent background would improve them a great deal.

(And maybe an option to view them as plain text for those who dislike them.)


----------



## Knightfall

Castles & Crusades


----------



## Nagol

Giving the banners their own cell and letting the titles line up again was a great improvement.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Nagol said:


> Giving the banners their own cell and letting the titles line up again was a great improvement.



Agreed.  The banners fit much more nicely now.  Looks sharp, thanks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I still don't particularly like them, but giving the new icons their own column is a marked improvement!


----------



## mudbunny

As opposed to DDI Character Builder, how about just DDI, what with the VT in closed (no NDA) beta and us supposed to be getting an online L1-10 MB beta as well this month.


----------



## HolyMan

Would like to see PathFinder Society logo.

But this is the smallest i can find can some resize it for me, please.

Thanks in advance.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Hmmm.. went back to my UCP and it seems this thread needs a prefix banner.

Something cool like "Morrus Made"

Putting the Made under the Morrus and in Morrus's favorite colors of course.

HM


----------



## Thanee

Nagol said:


> Giving the banners their own cell and letting the titles line up again was a great improvement.




Indeed. I just came here to say that, so... seconded! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

The white background of the images is the most irritating part, I would say. If those were on a dark background, it would integrate into the site layout much better. 

But as Morrus said, those are just temporary for now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

Nagol said:


> Giving the banners their own cell and letting the titles line up again was a great improvement.




I agree, this change is a massive improvement.  I've gone from disliking the icons to a mild indifference (and perhaps a begrudging acceptance).


----------



## PaulofCthulhu

It's an interesting idea. But I wonder if it could benefit from a better aesthetic approach?

Each banner graphic has different sized text in different fonts, with different backgrounds - a design "mess" if you will. None of these were meant to visually work together.

Perhaps coming up with a more unified graphic approach, as was done with the buttons across the top of the site would ease some people's reaction to them?

<summon the Weem!>


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Would like to see PathFinder Society logo.
> 
> But this is the smallest i can find can some resize it for me, please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> HM




I would like AlderFoxglove's tag for the group. But anyone of them would be great!


----------



## Joshua Randall

I second RangerWickett's call for a skin that doesn't display these.


----------



## Morrus

Joshua Randall said:


> I second RangerWickett's call for a skin that doesn't display these.





Beyond my skill set. But if someone who knows PHP and CSS wants to devise one, I'll take a look at it.

But, as a warning, we're moving towards more consolidation of forums (getting rid of quiet ones and merging them with others), which is why these "virtual forums" will become more important.  You might find your usage of the site more difficult without them.


----------



## fba827

PaulofCthulhu said:


> It's an interesting idea. But I wonder if it could benefit from a better aesthetic approach?
> 
> Each banner graphic has different sized text in different fonts, with different backgrounds - a design "mess" if you will. None of these were meant to visually work together.
> 
> Perhaps coming up with a more unified graphic approach, as was done with the buttons across the top of the site would ease some people's reaction to them?
> 
> <summon the Weem!>




While I am all for uniformity (and submittance to rules of order  ) i think making these tags uniform would cause a problem.  By that i mean, when they have different color palletes/styles, it's sort of easy to tell them apart at a glance.  But once they start sharing the same colors and fonts you have to try and read each to see which is which.  And if it's a lot of text, it gets harder to read on some screens/views (a couple of the tags are already hard for me to read without some effort on my screen size).


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Please make an opt-out option.




Please do this.  I find the thread icons at the left to be quite visually distracting, and they appear to impact load times.  If we must have prefixes for sorting, I'd much prefer the old text prefixes.

I actually prefer the ad column to these icons!


----------



## Merkuri

Morrus said:


> But, as a warning, we're moving towards more consolidation of forums (getting rid of quiet ones and merging them with others), which is why these "virtual forums" will become more important.  You might find your usage of the site more difficult without them.




Hmm, in the future will we be able to designate labels that we don't want to see?  For example, if I really don't like Mutants and Masterminds* for some reason could I set up my account to hide all threads with that tag?

* I just picked the name at random to use something as an example.  I have nothing against M&M.


----------



## Morrus

If you can show me how to do such a thing, I'll consider it.  Sounds pretty advanced to me.  I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Merkuri

I imagine it would work pretty similarly to ignoring threads or users, but if it's not a built-in feature of whatever you're doing then it would probably take somebody who knows more about vBulletin than I do.   It was just an idea.

By the way, I like the alt text that's appearing on the prefix banners, but I feel like the "Click here to see all threads for XX" part makes it a big long.  I understand doing that for now until people learn how to use the system, but in the long run it would be good if you'd only see the name of the prefix when you hover over it.

Having the alt text like that means you don't actually need to have any words in the banners, too.  So if some banner is really hard to read you could replace it with just a wordless logo and let people use the alt text if they don't know what it's for.


----------



## Morrus

KISS and all that. There will always be new members. About 1500 per month, in fact!


----------



## HolyMan

Morrus said:


> KISS and all that. There will always be new members. About 1500 per month, in fact!




Awesome 

I wanted to put a vote in for the Living Pathfinder tag, (if we are voting that is). We don't have a forum but I think a logo will really catch some eyes to help us along.

To date: 
66 members strong (about 10-12 newbies to EnWorld from other places just last month)
40+ approved characters
30 + characters adventuring in 6 games and I am about to start another 
And we see blue skies ahead.

Hey Morrus anything on the tag for threads created by you. (i.e. Morrus Made) I think it would really catch on.  

Thanks for a great site. 

Sincerely your *Double Silver Supporter *

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Morrus said:


> KISS and all that.




I wanna rock & roll all night, and party every day!


----------



## HolyMan

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I wanna rock & roll all night, and party every day!




How did you get to lvl 17 with post like that?!?  

You need to and the pause.

I..... wanna rock & roll all night. And party every day! LOL 

HM


----------



## jaerdaph

Here's one for cartography...


----------



## Morrus

HolyMan said:


> Awesome
> 
> I wanted to put a vote in for the Living Pathfinder tag, (if we are voting that is). We don't have a forum but I think a logo will really catch some eyes to help us along.




Use Pathfinder for now.  If you're all good and use the tag, I'll think about adding a LP tag.  Sound fair?


----------



## HolyMan

Morrus said:


> Use Pathfinder for now.  If you're all good and use the tag, I'll think about adding a LP tag.  Sound fair?




Sounds great to me. And thanks.

HM


----------



## Morrus

If anyone has time to make a few icons, we could really use:

Plots & Places
Art
Video Games


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Morrus said:


> If you can show me how to do such a thing, I'll consider it.  Sounds pretty advanced to me.  I wouldn't know where to start.




I don't know anything about the coding of this site and whatnot, but going with keepingi t simple...  what if the opt out selection simply changed the column width for the tags to be so incredibly minute that it'd be shrunk down to the point of just appearing as a line?  I mean, it'd be nice to just get text prefixes instead of the banners, but if that's too complicated, something to prevent them from appearing at all would still be nice.


----------



## jaerdaph

Morrus said:


> If anyone has time to make a few icons, we could really use:
> 
> Plots & Places
> Art
> Video Games




Here's something for art...


----------



## jaerdaph

Plots & Places...


----------



## Morrus

Your smilies are so much better than the non-logo ones I made!


----------



## jaerdaph

Video Games...


----------



## jaerdaph

Morrus said:


> Your smilies are so much better than the non-logo ones I made!




Thanks - but I'm just playing around with some pics (i.e. an Erol Otus sample for Art, a snippet of Darlene's classic Greyhawk map for Cartography) in Fireworks (and an older version at that), a program designed to optimize Web graphics. 
(In other words, I am so not weem!)


----------



## jaerdaph

One more thing - you might want to swap out the Video Games image with the one I have attached now - it had a weird artifact (a white line on top) that I fixed.


----------



## Morrus

Is there any chance you could whip up replacements for some of my crappier ones?  I'm particularly thinking:

RPGs
GAMEMASTERS
PLAYERS
Card Games
TV

Those are the worst culprits (there are other bad ones, but those are particularly bad).


----------



## jaerdaph

Morrus said:


> Is there any chance you could whip up replacements for some of my crappier ones?  I'm particularly thinking:
> 
> RPGs
> GAMEMASTERS
> PLAYERS
> Card Games
> TV
> 
> Those are the worst culprits (there are other bad ones, but those are particularly bad).




Sure, I'd be glad to give it a go. Give me some time because I have to take care of a few things around here first. 

Card games - that's like CCGs, not poker & bridge, right?


----------



## The Shaman

Could someone make a 1e _AD&D_ icon, please? 1e =/= red box nor 2e.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jaerdaph

The Shaman said:


> Could someone make a 1e _AD&D_ icon, please? 1e =/= red box nor 2e.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.




That's been bothering me too. 

Here's two possibilities.... 

Edit: Never mind the second one sucks.


----------



## Morrus

jaerdaph said:


> Sure, I'd be glad to give it a go. Give me some time because I have to take care of a few things around here first.
> 
> Card games - that's like CCGs, not poker & bridge, right?




Yep; also Munchkin and stuff like that.


----------



## jaerdaph

Here's TV...

I used a "retro" TV because flat screens TVs are indistinguishable from flat screen computer monitors when shrunk down that small. 

EDIT: I redid the TV.


----------



## jaerdaph

Card games...

Edit: I redid this one too.


----------



## jaerdaph

Player and Gamemaster. (I took sniplets from the 4e PHB and DMG covers but it's kind of hard to tell that).


----------



## jaerdaph

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] -  If you get a chance, reload the TV and Card Games image with the new ones I have attached.


----------



## Morrus

They look the same to me?


----------



## jaerdaph

Morrus said:


> They look the same to me?




The new TV pic is centered vertically better (the part of the pic that's the television image) , but the card game one does look the same so that's okay.


----------



## jaerdaph

RPGs...


----------



## john112364

jaerdaph said:


> Thanks - but I'm just playing around with some pics (i.e. an Erol Otus sample for Art, a snippet of Darlene's classic Greyhawk map for Cartography) in Fireworks (and an older version at that), a program designed to optimize Web graphics.
> (In other words, I am so not weem!)




Does that make you a mini-Weem?


----------



## Jasperak

Count me as one that does not care for the new icons. They are visually distracting and make the site look too busy. I would prefer to have the ability to not display them.


----------



## JoeGKushner

StreamOfTheSky said:


> If there is a different thread for complaints and concerns, feel free to move this post there.
> 
> 
> I don't like this new feature.  In the future will there be a display option to not show them?  I find them hideous and distracting, and that they show up with the latest posts for each forum on the main page is especially egregious.  Also, a thread I created has suddenly spawned one of these accursed mini banners for "d20system" even though I never even tagged the thread with such a distinction.  Thus, while I would like the visual blight removed, I have no idea how to accomplish this and was hoping someone here could tell me how to purge it.  Thank you, kind sirs.




Ditto. Way too cluttered and downright oogly.


----------



## Piratecat

Check the forum consolidation thread to find out why the new icons are pretty much awesome. Or just click one for a topic you're interested in. Voila - instant customized virtual forum.


----------



## Joshua Randall

Morrus said:


> But, as a warning, we're moving towards more consolidation of forums (getting rid of quiet ones and merging them with others), which is why these "virtual forums" will become more important.  You might find your usage of the site more difficult without them.



You can't threaten me!

I'll... I'll... continue using ENW without ever clicking on the little icons. That'll show you!

Yeah!


----------



## Umbran

Joshua Randall said:


> I'll... I'll... continue using ENW without ever clicking on the little icons. That'll show you!




Oh, come on, now, it isn't that bad.  Just a little click.  Everyone is doing it.  And the first one's free...


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Umbran said:


> Oh, come on, now, it isn't that bad.  Just a little click.  Everyone is doing it.  And the first one's free...




[sblock]Is clicking on spoiler blocks like a gateway drug, then?[/sblock]


----------



## jaerdaph

Here's one for a popular title around these parts...


----------



## pneumatik

So pretty much all the icons have already been made, but since this is a feedback thread* I think less-wide icons might be an improvement. The column for the icons is great, but it takes up a good percentage of screen real-estate. Making it thinner would leave more room for the thread titles. 


*I think? Maybe it was just an announcement thread?


----------



## Knightfall

Spelljammer


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

So now we can't even post a new thread WITHOUT one of these awful banners?  I just made a thread, tried the "If you don't like it, just don't use it" no prefix selection, and got an error saying I NEEDED to pick a prefix.  "Whatever," I thought, "Must be some new standardized thread creating system or whatever.  I'll just put one in for now and then edit the thread after I post to remove it."  Except when I went to go do that, the *option was gone*!  Why do you even have a no prefixes option anymore if you're not going to let a thread go through with that selected?


----------



## Piratecat

Good question. There shouldn't be one - they're mandatory, because the virtual forums are incredibly useful but require the tags.


----------



## MarkB

Count me as another who thinks these banner icons are ugly, as much as I appreciate the functionality. Frankly, I'd rate their ugliness as exceeding their functionality.

Originally, I presume, they were made this thin so they could sit next to a thread title, but now that they've been given their own column - a column whose minimum height greatly exceeds the height of these icons - could we please see them redesigned?

My own recommendation would be something closer to a button than a banner, with a consistent style and colour-scheme that complements the board style.


----------



## Merkuri

I agree that now that they're in their own cell, one that's much taller than the icons, that they could be made taller.  They wouldn't be so hard to read, then.


----------



## billd91

I'm finding too many of them difficult to read. Plots and Places has white text on the yellow stripe - hard to read on a monitor. The Wizards of the Coast logo is stretched. Gamemaster has some yellow text on an unidentifiable background that makes it hard to read. Mutants and Masterminds is hard to read. Same with Spelljammer and Hackmaster. I pretty much have to either get really close to the monitor or recognize them by the general shape of their logos.
They're a weird design hodge-podge right now mixing in logos that were probably not designed to be so small and probably aren't designed to be readable (plus, are all of these logs under open or other appropriate license?) at that size... and so they aren't.

I'd strongly recommend a more consistent design for them, reduced use of color (particularly on the backgrounds and low contrast colors used together), and avoid use of official logos designed to be shown in larger sizes. These smilies are too small to be "busy" with complex graphical elements.


----------



## Piratecat

It is true that they may deserve to be bigger since they have their own column. I think I'd like to see how that looks. (Don't construe that interest as official; board design isn't my baby.)

That'd play havoc with having them visible from the latest threads in the main forum listing, though.


----------



## Merkuri

Note that if you can't read a banner you can hover your mouse over it to see what it's for.


----------



## jonesy

Icon-wise, the Pathfinder forum seems to be, umm, what's that word.. well, look at it. It's nothing but a few scattered Pathfinder icons.


----------



## Aegeri

I approve of the intent of these icons and hope to see this continue.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I saw at the beginning of this thread-somewhere- that [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] requested an LPF banner. i just did a Pathfinder "search" by clicking on the banner and counterd fully 11 out of 20 pathfinder threads are of the living pathfinder sub "scociety"

May we please have our own banner? Aldron Foxglove has a banner that should work well in his sig.

Please, ssir, may wwe have mmore?

Scott-not oliver twist-DeWar


----------



## GlassEye

Just wanted to say a big thanks on behalf of myself and the Living Pathfinder group for adding the Living Pathfinder tag.


----------



## HolyMan

They did it only so Scott would stop bugging them (Way to go Scott!).

And I add my thanks to that from GlassEye and the LPF.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Yay, my banner made it, I'm a famous artist!   Now I must go and immerse myself in relentless misery for a decade or two before dying an interesting and melodramatic death - that way my works will become priceless master pieces.  I'm telling you save those copies of Sarah Palin as a Poodletaur they will be worth millions! 

I've always wanted my gravestone to read, "Eaten by Wolves."  Maybe I'll just bring forward my planned 83rd birthday dash through Whipsnade Safari Park wearing only bacon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> They did it only so Scott would stop bugging them (Way to go Scott!).
> 
> And I add my thanks to that from GlassEye and the LPF.
> 
> HM




Probably too keep me from further butchery of a great classic.
Scott-tips hat to Chalrles Dickens-DeWar


----------



## Scott DeWar

A note to the staff of Enworld. I noticed all the nodding smiles showing up and I wanted to say I Approve of the change. Thank you.


----------



## Morrus

The favourite prefixes functionality is now live.  See the navigation bar at the top of the screen to set your favourite prefixes!


----------



## jonesy

Morrus said:


> The favourite prefixes functionality is now live.  See the navigation bar at the top of the screen to set your favourite prefixes!



I must be going blind or something, because I can't find it. Which navigation bar? Or is this somewhere in profile or settings?

Edit: you know, this goes back to the news page question. I'm noticing that it's actually surprisingly hard to get to the news page if your first introduction to EN World were the forums. I know the link at the top left corner takes you there, but it doesn't look like a link. It just looks like a title / membership counter.


----------



## Morrus

I've attached a screenshot.  Is that not appearing for you?


----------



## jonesy

Nope. Nothing like that. So I guess it's something in either my browser settings or the browser itself.


----------



## Morrus

jonesy said:


> Nope. Nothing like that. So I guess it's something in either my browser settings or the browser itself.




What about now?  I just changed something.


----------



## jonesy

Morrus said:


> What about now?  I just changed something.



It worked. Totally there now. Thanks!


----------

